# New Chariot Team



## keely2682 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so happy to finally have driven my boys together.

I would love to post pics, especially for critiques by more experience drivers of multiples but i can't get them to show up here. If anyone can help me post the pics, I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## ShadyGrovePonies (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi,

I would love to see your photos. I own two Buckeye WCF ponies that will eventually be a pair.

Email to [email protected] if they won't load here.

Thanks,

Bonnie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 21, 2011)

I wanna see the pictures, Keely! I'm so excited that you got them going.






Leia


----------



## keely2682 (Feb 23, 2011)

thank for the help leia

i finally got pics posted on here


----------



## keely2682 (Feb 23, 2011)




----------

